# Atlas Turntable Help With Track Layout and Wiring



## martnus (May 9, 2012)

Hello All.....

I am finally getting back into the Model Railroading Hobby since I was about 13-14 years old (so yeah, about 32 years since I have been in it). My how the times and scenery has changed so much for the better!! I am taking my time, planning everything and trying to do it right!!

Anyway, I have an Atlast turntable I want to incorporate into my layout. I understand how to wire the motor drive and how to wire the track. My understanding goes haywire when it comes to the in-bound and out-bound tracks.

In the instructions they show that 6 positions are labeled "A" and 5 positions are labeled "B". So, my question is, if I want to bring a train onto the turntable, turn it 2-3 positions and then send it out another main line, do I stay "A" to "A" (or "B" to "B"), or do I want to bring it in an "A" and out a "B"? (I understand the reason for having the different labels, it's so when it turns past a certain point it reverses polarity.)

I also understand that the tracks that will eventually go to the roundhouse and/or maintenance stalls, or even just side tracks will have to match the polarity of the tracks, but I can readily change them with wiring. My main concern is just the 2 main lines. That is where I get confused. I also understand that need for power switches to each of these tracks to kill power to those tracks when I don't want the engines to move.

It's a pretty simple layout, no reversing loops or anything, mostly just a continously running loop, some switches into side tracks and dead ends. Stuff like that. It's just that darn turntable wiring that has me messed up.

So, any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.....Martnus


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

I have one here. Just wire it per the instructions and it will work without you having to "think" about it. A to A or A to B or whatever is not anything to worry about. It's also auto-reversing as well. If you have DCC you don't have to worry about having killing power to stop the engines from moving.


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Welcome back to the hobby and joining a great site.


----------



## Steel Ribbons (Apr 27, 2012)

xrunner said:


> If you have DCC you don't have to worry about having killing power to stop the engines from moving.



With hooking up these to DCC. Does the auto reverse in these affect the DC decoders at all? Or is there a different wiring setup?
Thanks XRUNNER for your advice throughout the forum. Your a wealth of knowledge.


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

Steel Ribbons said:


> With hooking up these to DCC. Does the auto reverse in these affect the DC decoders at all? Or is there a different wiring setup?


Nope, it's nothing to be concerned about. 

One thing you can do if you have the motor is to buy a DCC decoder with the wires and wire it to the motor and track. That way you can control the turntable with your throttle. That's what I did and it's pretty cool. Here's a pic of mine and the lights you see in the windows are the LEDs attached to the DCC decoder in the little house.













> Thanks XRUNNER for your advice throughout the forum. Your a wealth of knowledge.


Who me? I'm not the most knowledgeable here by any means. I try hard though.


----------



## Steel Ribbons (Apr 27, 2012)

Thanks for that XRUNNER. I looked at the thread you did on the dcc controlled turntable and have that on my to-do list. 
Yes. There are many more wise people here. You being one of them! :thumbsup:


----------



## johnd603 (Mar 4, 2012)

xrunner said:


> ......One thing you can do if you have the motor is to buy a DCC decoder with the wires and wire it to the motor and track...


Note to self...

*Self? Get with Steve and help him weather his turntable and finish it up...  

End note to self...  *

DCC Atlas turntable - and it's silent (as me about Rite-Aid blue rubber bands, OK?) - goes both directions, and it's weathered. Love mine..



















Best to you guys!

John


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

johnd603 said:


> Note to self...
> 
> *Self? Get with Steve and help him weather his turntable and finish it up...
> 
> ...


LOL i don't have a turn table yet....


----------



## johnd603 (Mar 4, 2012)

Well - you and Xrunner have to change USER NAMES - as obviously - I thought you were him and he was YOU!!! My apologies XRUNNER - shoot - to be confused with Sawgunner isn't all that pretty 

Now - where the heck is my wife - *whatshername*....

That's my story - and I'm sticking to it!!!!



JD


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

hehehe it's all good just look at the guy holding back big boy from hitting my wife LOL he all kinds of ugly!!


----------



## johnd603 (Mar 4, 2012)

sawgunner said:


> hehehe it's all good just look at the guy holding back big boy from hitting my wife LOL he all kinds of ugly!!


 :thumbsup: :laugh:

Sorry for the thread hi-jack - BUT..!

When are you headed to look at that Big-Boy again?? My schedule has been really cramped lately - as you 'polly guessed....?

BTW - back OT - I love my turntable.. When you get one, Steve - be delighted to help you set it up, OK? In the meantime - I'm thinking about doing a dio of the old turntable in Portsmouth I took pics of? Already have started modeling B&M 1567 - has paint and almost decaled out... I'll show pics when it's done, OK??

JD

JD


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

not sure only costs about $100 to get there and back in my car.

back on topic would love to find a turntable like this one


----------



## johnd603 (Mar 4, 2012)

Oh my!! 

Is that N scale? Amazing!

John


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

nope that's HO on the layout at steamtown


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

sawgunner said:


> not sure only costs about $100 to get there and back in my car.
> 
> back on topic would love to find a turntable like this one


You'd probably love to have the locomotives to fill it!


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> You'd probably love to have the locomotives to fill it!


 yes i would!! working on that now hehehe


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

What does that belt buckle say?


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

not a clue of which one i was wearing that day i have about 20 of them


----------

